Ask HN: Do you dream in color or black and white? - vinnyglennon
======
simonblack
That's an interesting question. Let's just say that I only remember colour
when it's an important part of the dream.

As in: Am I driving through a red light or a green light? Is that dress that
Charlene is buying specifically a _green_ dress?

------
gherkinnn
I was going to answer “in colour, of course”.

But since you’re asking this question, I’ll stick to “In colour.”

